# s.s. Thurso of Hull



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm looking for information on the Thurso-the name of the company who owned her and any information on the date and cir***stances of the sinking in 1941.My brother Norman was one of the casualties and as far as I can remember from what my sister told me, she was sunk by torpedo in the English channel (M.T.B. ? ) and the casualties were off watch and asleep below decks.
Attached is a photo of the plaque on Tower Hill London.
Any information, especially a photo would be much appreciated.
Regards, Allan Wareing.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this;
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?15507


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

Allan Wareing said:


> I'm looking for information on the Thurso-the name of the company who owned her and any information on the date and cir***stances of the sinking in 1941.My brother Norman was one of the casualties and as far as I can remember from what my sister told me, she was sunk by torpedo in the English channel (M.T.B. ? ) and the casualties were off watch and asleep below decks.
> Attached is a photo of the plaque on Tower Hill London.
> Any information, especially a photo would be much appreciated.
> Regards, Allan Wareing.


Thanks for your reply. A bit mystified about only 7 casualties named on the plaque when there were 13 given on that site.Was this the second of two ships with the same name ?
regards Allan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Allan,

Norman Cedric Wareing was lost on 15th June 1942 along with 12 of his shipmates when his ship THURSO, (Ellerman Wilson Line, Hull) was torpedoed by U-552 (Erich Topp). There was no other THURSO lost in 1941.

N.C. Wareing's birthplace was Warrington and last place of abode The Weir, Woolston, Warrington.

AITKEN, DAVID JOHN, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
ALLAN, DONALD MCINNES, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
BROWN, WILLIAM JAMES, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
CAREN, THOMAS, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
CURRIE, JOHN, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
FALAND, ERNEST, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
GLESPEN, STEPHEN, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
LARKIN, MICHAEL, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
LOBLEY, ARTHUR, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
MOMO, JOHN, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
RILEY, JAMES, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
WAREING, NORMAN CEDRIC, S.S. Thurso (Hull).
WREN, WILLIAM, S.S. Thurso (Hull)

Regards
Hugh


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres a better photo;
View attachment 31586


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> Norman Cedric Wareing was lost on 15th June 1942 along with 12 of his shipmates when his ship THURSO, (Ellerman Wilson Line, Hull) was torpedoed by U-552 (Erich Topp). There was no other THURSO lost in 1941.
> 
> ...


Marvellous Hugh, you hit the nail right on the head.
You certainly got the right details, Woolston Weir was also my place of abode on the rare occasions I was at home.
Makes me think how lucky I was to get out alive. Poor Norman, the 15th June was his nineteenth birthday.
I realise now that the reason I was so mistaken was because more than likely my parents just got the standard telegram informing them of his death with no details and perhaps not even a date
Thanks again, best regards,Allan


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Heres a better photo;
> View attachment 31586


Hi Mr Frost, thanks for the photo - She looks a real old-timer.
I must say I never sailed in anything as primative as that.
Regards, Allan.


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

Allan Wareing said:


> Hi Mr Frost, thanks for the photo - She looks a real old-timer.
> I must say I never sailed in anything as primative as that.
> Regards, Allan.


Hi Mr Frost, on reflection maybe this was as unsophisticated, My first command, M.V. Babinda, South Pacific Shipping Coy.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Allan Wareing said:


> Hi Mr Frost, on reflection maybe this was as unsophisticated, My first command, M.V. Babinda, South Pacific Shipping Coy.


She was noted to be still existing in 2000 (BINTANG SAMUNDRA IV)(Thumb)


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*babinda*



A.D.FROST said:


> She was noted to be still existing in 2000 (BINTANG SAMUNDRA IV)(Thumb)


She was certainly getting on a bit. The photos were taken in 1958/59 when we were carrying timber both ways across the Tasman. Sawn pine from Nelson to Sydney and hardwood railway sleepers,power and telegraph poles, also turpentine wharf piles from Grafton to N.Z.
Prior to this she was on the Australian coast for a number of years.She was built in the u/k and was strengthened for ice as she was trading to the Baltic. Hard to say when she was built but I suspect just after W.W.I.I. Regards Allan


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Allan Wareing said:


> She was certainly getting on a bit. The photos were taken in 1958/59 when we were carrying timber both ways across the Tasman. Sawn pine from Nelson to Sydney and hardwood railway sleepers,power and telegraph poles, also turpentine wharf piles from Grafton to N.Z.
> Prior to this she was on the Australian coast for a number of years.She was built in the u/k and was strengthened for ice as she was trading to the Baltic. Hard to say when she was built but I suspect just after W.W.I.I. Regards Allan


BABINDA bt.1936 (Scott-Bowling)Delivery voyage must have been a adventure?
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=9103


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> BABINDA bt.1936 (Scott-Bowling)Delivery voyage must have been a adventure?
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=9103


Thanks for her history, at least I got the bit about being built tn the u.k and working the Australia right. Thanks again, Allan


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Heres a better photo;
> View attachment 31586


Belatedly here's an even better one.
Regards Allan.


----------



## Daniel Hagon (Jun 14, 2015)

Allan Wareing said:


> I'm looking for information on the Thurso-the name of the company who owned her and any information on the date and cir***stances of the sinking in 1941.My brother Norman was one of the casualties and as far as I can remember from what my sister told me, she was sunk by torpedo in the English channel (M.T.B. ? ) and the casualties were off watch and asleep below decks.
> Attached is a photo of the plaque on Tower Hill London.
> Any information, especially a photo would be much appreciated.
> Regards, Allan Wareing.


Hi, I have just joined this site to let you know I have put a page on Wikipedia "SS Thurso". I believe this to be the most complete account of the sinking of the Thurso. If you have any information to add to this or pictures, would you be so kind as to let me know.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Hagon (Jun 14, 2015)

Daniel Hagon said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site to let you know I have put a page on Wikipedia "SS Thurso". I believe this to be the most complete account of the sinking of the Thurso. If you have any information to add to this or pictures, would you be so kind as to let me know.
> 
> Daniel


Can you let me know where you got the picture of the SS Thurso and can I add this to the Wiki page?


----------

